# Score Prediction Game Rules



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

A major thanks to Husstla for setting this up, it's appreciated. Any problems/questions with the rules can be stated here. The rules are as follows:

This is the first prediction game so let me walk you through the rules. *Please read through them once*

Rules:
1) You must pick the points scored by the two teams.

2) You must pick who will be the leading scorer for the Nuggets that night, and how many points they will score.

3) You must pick who will lead the nuggets in assists and how many assists will they have.

4) You must pick who will lead the nuggets in rebounding and how many rebounds they will have.

5) There is a deadline to when you can post your predictions, and that deadline is 5 mins prior to tip off. Any predictions that are posted later than 5 mins prior to the tip off, will not count.

6) There is no prize for this prediction game, other than bragging rights.


Scoring system:

Points in game;

Spot on for both teams - 5 points scored
Spot on for one team, but within 5 of the other - 3 points scored
Within 5 of both teams - 2 points scored
Within 5 of only 1 team - 1 point scored 

Leading scorer, assists, rebounds;

Selecting the right player - 2 points scored
Spot on with points, rebounds, or assists - 3 points scored for each
Within 3 of points - 2 points scored
Within 3 of rebounds - 2 points scored
Within 2 of assists - 2 points scored


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks for creating this thread. Saves the trouble of putting them up in every thread I create.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

This is a really fun game hope it lasts for a while


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

melo4life said:


> awesome so do i say my prediction from before???
> 
> Nuggets VS Kings
> 
> ...


no, you dont


----------

